# Food obsessed puppy



## aem82 (Jan 12, 2011)

Jax is obsessed with food. He eats his food SO fast, almost as if he is starving and has not eaten on weeks. He attacks it!! He walks around the house sniffing for food, tries to eats my son's food, figures his way into his food storage container, etc. He literally is OBSESSED with it and when he gets it he just eats it SO fast and goes crazy over it. I have him on Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy and I am feeding him 3 times per day for a total amount that is listed on the bag. Is this normal? Should I up his food intake a little? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

How old is he? Has he been tested for parasites? It's a good idea to do it 2x. I wouldn't increase his food if he is at an ideal weight. 

I'd buy a 'bob a lot' or a 'buster cube' to help him slow down while eating. It's better to eat slowly and even better mental stimulation.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

It is normal for a Golden. They love to eat and they eat fast. They will beg for food even when full. One thing to do to slow the eating a little is to add water to the kibble. They also sell bowls that are more of a ring/donut shape that can help slow them down. Or you can fill a Kong with the food and let them try to get the food. The food won't come out all at once and they have to "earn" their dinner. This also helps them choose the Kong as a chewtoy.

Can you give the age and how much per meal you are giving? Also, how much does he weigh? I wouldn't go by the package instructions, that is usually too much food.

*Edit*: I just looked at the Pro Plan website to see the recommended amount to feed for the Large Breed Puppy (we use the regular Puppy Chicken and Rice for our girl). Those amounts actually look low to me. They say they are daily amounts, but they look more like per meal amounts to me.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

my Oakley is the same exact way!!! obsessed! i mix some water in it as well. i am doing the slow growth chart and at 9 weeks this monday he will be at 1/2 cup 3x's a day. i started the 1/2 cup already...he is a piggy but looks great feels almost too thin but its a good thing. the jump from 1/3 to 1/2 has helped but not much. hes a monster!!


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> my Oakley is the same exact way!!! obsessed! i mix some water in it as well. i am doing the slow growth chart and at 9 weeks this monday he will be at 1/2 cup 3x's a day. i started the 1/2 cup already...he is a piggy but looks great feels almost too thin but its a good thing. the jump from 1/3 to 1/2 has helped but not much. hes a monster!!


How much does Oakley weigh now? Also, what brand of food are you feeding? 1/2 cup of one food is different than 1/2 cup of another. Sunshine got a bath yesterday and I can't believe how much smaller she looks wet. We have been feeding 3/4 cup 3x's a day of Pro Plan Puppy Chicken and Rice (not Large Breed), but we are not doing the slow growth plan. We might add more food soon. Maybe starting with 1/4 cup per day extra as treats rather than taking the treats from her daily allotment as we have been. I will weigh her tomorrow when she turns 10 weeks, but she was around 13 lbs at 9 weeks. I think she would eat the whole bag and ask for more if given the chance.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Mavrk said:


> How much does Oakley weigh now? Also, what brand of food are you feeding? 1/2 cup of one food is different than 1/2 cup of another. Sunshine got a bath yesterday and I can't believe how much smaller she looks wet. We have been feeding 3/4 cup 3x's a day of Pro Plan Puppy Chicken and Rice (not Large Breed), but we are not doing the slow growth plan. We might add more food soon. Maybe starting with 1/4 cup per day extra as treats rather than taking the treats from her daily allotment as we have been. I will weigh her tomorrow when she turns 10 weeks, but she was around 13 lbs at 9 weeks. I think she would eat the whole bag and ask for more if given the chance.


 He was about 10 lbs this past monday. i am feeding him Fromm's LBP the chart says 1 1/4-1 1/2 cups total a day. so hes now getting 1 1/2. when done with this bag breeder says to switch to adult. she had him on eukanuba and i switchd him to Fromm's. he just seems so obsessed with eating!!


----------



## aem82 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for your input everyone. Jax is 4 months old and he has his stool checked at every vaccination appointment so we know he has no parasites. He is on the slim side looks wise but the vet said puppies are not supposed to be chubby and that his weight is great.

I too noticed that the Pro Plan per day amount is about 1/3 of the other foods that I read the back of at the store. I thought it was a mistake too but his breeder uses Pro Plan and really likes it. Thanks for the suggestions! I will try adding some water and if that does not work then I will try to look for one of the special bowls I appreciate it!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

You can also put your pup's food in a muffin tin so he's forced to slow down. Or make him work for it by running him through basic obedience until you're out of nuggets.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Be careful not to over feed your pup. Our Tucker was not only a food opportunist, but food obsessed. He came to live with us just before he turned one and he had to lose almost 20 pounds. He lost the weight, but I can see how it was easier to feed him then to redirect his attention to something more positive. He must have been a handful. He's still got quite a sense of humor for a dog and he's 8 now. The first thing we found we also needed to do? Put a lock on the food cabinet.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

aem82 said:


> I too noticed that the Pro Plan per day amount is about 1/3 of the other foods that I read the back of at the store. I thought it was a mistake too but his breeder uses Pro Plan and really likes it.


Our breeder uses Pro Plan as well and loves it. She is the one that told me to start with 3/4 cup 3x's per day to start (that's 2 and 1/4 cups per day at 9 weeks old). Did you ask his breeder how much to feed or are you just going by the bag? I am sure you just have a typical Golden that loves to eat, but I am curious what your breeder recommends.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Muffin tin! Best idea ever!!!

aem82, I have the 11-month version of what you have and it hasn't slowed down.

We do smaller meals still (4x/day) and soak his food in his slow feed bowl. Someone is getting his dinner in a muffin tin tonight though!

As per the human food or eating food he shouldn't be -I went down his throat (well, back of his mouth a few times) and one of the first things we taught him was "leave it" when food falls to the ground and were very diligent with treating him when he did leave it, so he looked for the treat rather than eating what he shouldn't be, he thankfully isn't a begger when we sit to dinner, but we did crate him at dinner time to start, and now he just goes to lie down somewhere when we sit down to eat.

Good luck....our piggie has gotten himself into some trouble with other non-edibiles...argh.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Welcome to Golden behavior 101. They love to eat. Eat anything. This is one of the reasons they are easy to train and are often service dogs--they will work for food. My daughter has accused Jaro of not being a Golden if he doesn't immediately attack any food item as did our previous Golden.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia is 6 now and has been a gluten since the day we brought her home. I swear that food is the only thing she thinks about! We have tried many ways to slow down her eating and currently we divide the kibble into small portions, adding water to it. Our vet says it's pretty typical of Goldens and why so many of them have weight issues.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Ian'sgran said:


> This is one of the reasons they are easy to train and are often service dogs--they will work for food.


So true. This did bring up the image of a Golden standing on the corner with a cardboard sign saying "Will work for food" :bowl:


----------



## aem82 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I feel better knowing that he is not the only one!! I will try a muffin pan. I did try increasing his food just a little but that night he went #2 in his crate twice!! (That is not like him.) His breeder told me that it was from being overfed most likely and I cut him back to the amount on the bag. Now his potty schedule is back to normal but he is still food obsessed. He is starting to listen to leave it but like you mentioned I may have to put a lock on his storage container LOL. Thanks again!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Muffin tin! Best idea ever!!!


I can't take credit for it. I'm pretty sure I read it on GRF somewhere a long time ago.


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

Cucumbers! Mine's a hoover too, and immediately after gobbling his meal, he'll be trolling around looking for more food or sniffing at the storage container where I keep his food. Well, last night wifey decides to put some chopped cucumbers and tomatoes left over from our veggie sandwiches into his dinner bowl. I added the usual measure of food and let him go to town. Normally he's done in 30 seconds, however 3 full minutes later he's still eating. It appeared he wasn't sure what to make of the "new stuff", but it's not in his nature to leave it behind so he continued at a slower pace as he gobbled the new mix!  We've given him other things like apples, strawberries, blueberries and oranged, and typically he eats those just as fast as his dog food. So far only the cucumbers have given him reason to pause (but not stop).


----------

